# Photo Journal of trip to England, 2017



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2021)

https://spark.adobe.com/page/hGn7Ly...EMV0MEX9MMwi95YS33axcD7wL6Xvytb53UVyGynAMsfyg

Click on the Spark Link at the top for the journal--enjoy!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> https://spark.adobe.com/page/hGn7Ly...EMV0MEX9MMwi95YS33axcD7wL6Xvytb53UVyGynAMsfygView attachment 143161
> 
> Click on the Spark Link at the top for the journal--enjoy!


Oh Cinnamon, thank you so much for taking me on your journey!!!  Beautiful pictures...but I think the British Library would have been my favorite...along with the toffee pudding!!!!  That was a fun read...thank you for sharing


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

Well, well, ... lovely pics, but I dunno what it is that's given me a deja vu feeling... just somehow feel I might have been there before...... oh wait ..



......pleased you enjoyed your time here CS>...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2021)

I thoroughly enjoyed your journey @CinnamonSugar 
Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well, well, ... lovely pics, but I dunno what it is that's given me a deja vu feeling... jst somehow feel I might have been there before... oh wait  ..pleased you enjoyed your time here CS>...


Ha, ha, yes I realize this is like your backyard.  Ah well, it was all new to me and I wanted to share ....  I will be back in a New York minute as soon as things open up again!!!


----------

